# Chopped liver?



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

I have recently been in contact with some people who live in the US who I haven't heard from in nearly a decade. As the perenial problem with this is, despite all our US imports, the UK and US remains, 'two countries divided by the same language' on more than one ocasion they have said 'so and so isn't chopped liver so you can talk to them' or words to that effect.
What on earth is 'chopped liver?' Apart from being liver from an animal that you chop??
I'm sure that it will appear in next year's Will and Grace, but I don't have the patience to wait for such enlightenment.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dear Rachel,

I am laughing so hard I can't even type!!!!!!

You just made my birthday :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Typically you would say something like, "So what am I? Chopped liver?" Meaning, am I worthless or not worth consideation.
I don't know what the origin is but I think it is Jewish.

Jock


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Thank you Jock for your explanation. . .
And NO 'THANK YOU' is offered to you CC at all for not helping me at all to understand our cultural differences!!!  
P.S. I am glad it gave you a laugh though CC. I await my revenge. . .


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I think you're right, Jock. I heard somewhere it came to mean something of very low value because organ meats such as liver and lung were used by the poor- of many cultures, I'm sure. I'll bet we Americans owe Jewish comedians for the wider use of this phrase.

By the by, Rachel, the chopped liver in my childhood experience was rich and flavorful. Mmmm.... you're making me hungry!


----------

